# Wood assist char broiler



## Frank (Apr 25, 2012)

A national steakhouse chain is installing these magikititchn gas broilers with the wood assist smoker package--see below manual links

Code 2009 IMC

Considering Section 506.3.5 do these count as Solid Fueld Appliances that must be under a separate hood?

http://www.magikitchn.com/series600.asp

http://www.magikitchn.com/PDFs/manuals/Series600/L80-104.pdf


----------



## cda (Apr 25, 2012)

if it was up to me and I was making the decsion about this, and I was the only one to make the decsion, being my decsion ------ yes


----------



## klarenbeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes a separate hood is required.

These are considered extra heavy duty cooking appliances--all or part of the heat is provided by solid fuel. Section 507.2.4 requires extra heavy duty cooking appliances to have a separate hood and duct system from all other cooking appliances.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 25, 2012)

It is a smoker; does not produce heat for cooking.


3- Use wood pieces of your choice and soak the wood pieces for a minimum of 30 minutes.Soak overnight for optimal results. Keep the wood pieces moist or the the radiant heat from the burners above may ignite the wood pieces. Remember this feature is designed to add flavor and is not a fuel source to cook the food. Do not overload the smoker box,the wood pieces should be a few inches from the front and back edges of the smoker box,and should not extend higher than the top edges of the smoker box. During use the wood pieces should be moist at all times.

*SOLID FUEL (COOKING APPLICATIONS). *Applicable to commercial food service operations only, solid fuel is any bulk material such as hardwood, mesquite, charcoal or briquettes that is combusted to produce heat for cooking operations.

Francis


​


----------



## cda (Apr 25, 2012)

Keep the wood pieces moist or the the radiant heat from the burners above may ignite the wood pieces


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2012)

*+ + +*





> "Remember this feature is designed to add flavor and is not a fuel source to cook the food."


Then what actually cooks the food?

*+ + +*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 25, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ + +*
> 
> Then what actually cooks the food?
> 
> *+ + +*


The smoker portion is the water tray below the gas burners; http://www.buder.ch/Downloads/MagiKitchn/Info-Brochueren/Serie-600-Brochuere-IB.pdf

Francis


----------



## imhotep (Apr 25, 2012)

klarenbeek said:
			
		

> Yes a separate hood is required.These are considered extra heavy duty cooking appliances--all or part of the heat is provided by solid fuel. Section 507.2.4 requires extra heavy duty cooking appliances to have a separate hood and duct system from all other cooking appliances.


2009 IMC

*EXTRA-HEAVY-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. *Extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances include appliances utilizing solid fuel such as wood, charcoal, briquettes, and mesquite to provide all or part of the heat source for cooking.

Where did the "...all or part of the heat..." portion of your definition come from?  Is that from the commentary or an interpretation?


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2012)

EXTRA-HEAVY-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. Extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances include appliances utilizing solid fuel such as wood, charcoal, briquettes, and mesquite to provide all or part of the heat source for cooking.

From the definition section

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/imc/2009/icod_imc_2009_2_sec002.htm


----------



## fireguy (Apr 26, 2012)

I would contact the manufacturer of the fire suppression system and ask how they view the addition of wood chips to the charbroiler, including the depth of the chips.   Amerex list a 1 flow point nozzle protecting a 24 x 24 gas fired or electirc fired charbroiler.  A 1.5 flow point nozzle will protect a 28.5 x 24 solid fuel charbroiler.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Apr 26, 2012)

imhotep said:
			
		

> 2009 IMC *EXTRA-HEAVY-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. *Extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances include appliances utilizing solid fuel such as wood, charcoal, briquettes, and mesquite to provide all or part of the heat source for cooking.
> 
> Where did the "...all or part of the heat..." portion of your definition come from?  Is that from the commentary or an interpretation?


It was added to 2006 IMC


----------



## Frank (Apr 26, 2012)

I put this up when contacted by the fire suppression contractor who asked what we wanted and stated that different jurisdictions have been treating them differently some as solid fueled and some not.

Tyco has a preliminary spec based on some of their testing--not yet past UL-- for using 3 Ansul 3N nozzles to protect it.

The instuctions talk about ash disposal and not putting hot coals in the trash--so the wood is being burnt.


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2012)

Do not know how much wood chips they say to use

Plus you still have fuel, because there is no shut off for the wood


----------



## north star (Apr 26, 2012)

*+*

This [ particular ] appliance application is becoming more and

more convoluted!......"If" I had any input, I would vote for the

Type I hood.

*+*


----------



## imhotep (Apr 26, 2012)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> It was added to 2006 IMC


Thanks.  If I'd only read what I looked-up and posted I would not have to say oops, my bad.


----------



## klarenbeek (Apr 26, 2012)

The intent for solid fuel appliances to have a separate hood and duct system from all other appliances is to protect against the extra hazards caused by embers and effluents created by solid fuel, so they are isolated to to help prevent ignition of grease created by other appliances, such as fryers.

This appliance is not an enclosed smoker, but an open broiler.  If the manufacturer cautions against letting the wood dry out or overloading the smoker, that means you are relying completely on the cooks to keep that from happening.  The manufacturer also gives instructions for disposal of ashes and embers.  You don't get ashes without burning, which will produce heat, helping to cook the food, even if its not the primary mean of cooking.

It sounds like you have all the hazards of a solid fuel appliance.  I would require all the protection of a solid fuel appliance.


----------

